# WCA Mega-Scrambler!



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2008)

I made a little Javascript program which can handle all WCA scrambles (except Cube Explorer of course). For Square-1 I am using the twist metric (each / = one move) because it generates moves more consistently that way. I know this particular scrambler isn't WCA-official, but it would be really cool if the official WCA scrambler did this too, wouldn't it? 

Well, here it is: WCA Mega-Scrambler. What do you think?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 9, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey! What happened to the noob option in this version?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

This one just has WCA puzzles. If you want ALL the scramblers, you'll have to go to the REAL Mega-Scrambler!!!.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 10, 2008)

qqwref said:


> This one just has WCA puzzles. If you want ALL the scramblers, you'll have to go to the REAL Mega-Scrambler!!!.




Some of the scramblers were hilarious!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha, thanks. My mega-scrambling function is really useful, I can make stuff like the "3x3 for noobs" scrambler in just a few lines. (The hardest part was having a capital at the beginning and a period at the end )


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 10, 2008)

The Derrick Eide scrambles are really awesome! 

This one has a very easy WTF2L. 

WTF XD WOW HAHA LOL HAHA !!! WOO-HOO!!! HAHA!!! WTF!!! HAHA WTF XD WTF OMG!!! XD YES WOW!!! OMG WTF WOW HAHA WTF WOW


----------



## toast (Dec 10, 2008)

ROF2L the noob one and the Lol one 
Awesome scrambler.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> The Derrick Eide scrambles are really awesome!
> 
> This one has a very easy WTF2L.
> 
> WTF XD WOW HAHA LOL HAHA !!! WOO-HOO!!! HAHA!!! WTF!!! HAHA WTF XD WTF OMG!!! XD YES WOW!!! OMG WTF WOW HAHA WTF WOW



Best post in this thread


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> The Derrick Eide scrambles are really awesome!
> 
> This one has a very easy WTF2L.
> 
> WTF XD WOW HAHA LOL HAHA !!! WOO-HOO!!! HAHA!!! WTF!!! HAHA WTF XD WTF OMG!!! XD YES WOW!!! OMG WTF WOW HAHA WTF WOW



I got an OLLMG!! skip on that one


----------



## MistArts (Dec 10, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > The Derrick Eide scrambles are really awesome!
> ...



I got skipped OLLMG and LLOL but locked up on the hast HAHA turn. Here's my solve...

WTF2L: HAHA LOL !!! XD WOW!!! WTF YES MATAYAS
OLLMG and LLOL : HAHA


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

I knew you guys would gravitate to the jokes first  But it's also got scramblers for all WCA puzzles, Siamese Cube, UFO, and (exclusive!) Super Square-1. So if you ever need to scramble something, it's probably there


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol Eide. haha


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 10, 2008)

some of those eide scrambles are hard


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 10, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> some of those eide scrambles are hard



Why can't Derrick be hard as well?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 10, 2008)

My scramble for the 1x1 is hard...

Try it..
z' x2 z y2 x z' y z' x y2 x' z2 y2 z2 y2 x' z' x2 y z2 y2 x2 z y z'

I've spent the last hour trying to figure it out.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

The solution should be x' z. The 1x1x1 scramble is for BLD - you have to get used to orienting the cube as fast as possible, because it might not be in the right orientation at the start. So doing these scrambles is good practice for that.


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 10, 2008)

qqwref said:


> The solution should be x' z. The 1x1x1 scramble is for BLD - you have to get used to orienting the cube as fast as possible, because it might not be in the right orientation at the start. So doing these scrambles is good practice for that.



And I was thinking it was for people like me... (I can't figure out how to do the F2L...)


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, nice. The Derrik Eide ones are awesome; others as well. Nice work 

I'd actually say the 2x1x1 isn't necessarily a joke scramble... I remember a thread from a while back (here) that goes into it a bit.

Also, what happened to scramble images?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

Nothing happened to them, I just don't like them. A scramble is random moves anyway, so unless it's for a serious competition nothing will happen if you get a few moves wrong. And having the image there always annoys me, because if I accidentally look at it (and then scramble correctly) I get a bit of free inspection. So I decided I'd rather just not bother with images at all, which saved me a LOT of time and effort 

Anyway 1x1x2 is a joke because it has a series of R moves right after each other, so it's not actually a valid scramble 

I like your cuboid scrambler by the way, you clearly put a LOT of work into it and it looks very nice. Any reason why you use Rw for axes with 4 or 5 layers but R_2 for axes with 6+?
I think I'm going to make a cuboid scrambler for myself using this mega-scrambler, all I have to do is generate the possible moves (automatically of course)...


----------



## shelley (Dec 10, 2008)

qqwref said:


> The solution should be x' z. The 1x1x1 scramble is for BLD - you have to get used to orienting the cube as fast as possible, because it might not be in the right orientation at the start. So doing these scrambles is good practice for that.



Yeah, but tossing the cube in the air and catching it takes a lot less effort than going through a scramble.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2008)

I like that there are no images, this way I can print many scrambles easily without wasting that much paper.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> I like that there are no images, this way I can print many scrambles easily without wasting that much paper.



Agreed. I've hated printing out big cube scrambles for BLD practice, and having to cut and paste the scrambles into Word and remove all the images by hand. I never could figure out an easy way to automate it. This will be MUCH better.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 10, 2008)

You know, you could just download the official html file and remove part of a line of it. There's one line that is something like:

document.writeln(scramblestring+imagestring) 

it has a lot more things in there, but if you remove the imagestring, then you won't have the image. I helped Bob do this recently to put on his pocket PC.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the positive responses, but yeah, you can just remove the function that displays the images from the official scrambler if you want 

What do you guys think of the way I did the Clock scrambles (i.e. horizontally, and not displaying the u=0 type moves at all)?


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 10, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> I like that there are no images, this way I can print many scrambles easily without wasting that much paper.





Mike Hughey said:


> Agreed. I've hated printing out big cube scrambles for BLD practice, and having to cut and paste the scrambles into Word and remove all the images by hand. I never could figure out an easy way to automate it. This will be MUCH better.



That is true - perhaps just make displaying images an extra option?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

I can make a simple modification of Jaap's NxN scrambler to include a "Display Images?" checkbox if you want. I'm not going to have the option to display images on mine though, it's not worth the amount of work it would take and it would require actually writing new code for each new puzzle I add.


EDIT: Hey guys, I obfuscated my megascramble function, I think I like it better this way
function megascramble(x, y){
function p(q){return Math.floor(Math.random()*q.length)}
function r(q){return q[p(q)];}
function c(){d*=1;n=1;s+=(isArray(x[a])?r(x[a]):x[a]);}
var a,b,d=[],i,j,k,l,n,s;
for(i=0;i<num;i++){s="";l=-1;for(j=0;j<len;j++){n=0;do{a=p(x); 
b=p(x[a]);if(a!=l||d<1)if(a==l)c();else{for(k=0;k<x[a].length;
k++)d[k]=0;l=a;c()}}while(n==0);s+=r(y)+" ";}ss=s;}}*


----------

